# Mare behaviour in season



## Caramac71 (1 June 2014)

We have a mare on trial with a view to buy.


The first time we viewed her she was in season. Not noticeable really until after ridden and turned out, she then went to flirt with neighbouring horses. Owner did mention she is a complete tart! She didn't perform to the gelding in the herd she was turned out with, just the ones over the fence.


We saw her on 2 other occasions when she wasn't in season. We arranged the trial and within a few days of her arriving she is back in season which makes sense as it was about 3 weeks after we had first seen her. 

Whilst she is on trial she is turned out on her own in a small paddock next to geldings.  She took a while to settle as it was a huge change from where she had come from, but gradually over the course of a week she stopped stressing and calmed down. Since coming into season she spends a lot of time squirting at the boys over the fence and one pony in particular is rather obsessed with her. This has been going on for a full week now.

From our point of view, other than the constant flirting and squirting, she doesn't really seem to be a problem in season. She is no different ridden, she is happy to come in from the field and be taken away from the boys (in spite of their calling), she can be groomed all over, does not appear sensitive in any way.

Yesterday she was ridden in a group in the school for the first time, with 2 geldings and another mare. She did not display any floozy behaviour while being ridden. But because of her displays in the field, the instructor told our YO she would never buy anything that mareish. 

I'm a bit confused by that as what I would call mareish is something that becomes difficult when in season. She isn't difficult but she has been a complete tart with anything that comes near her field. If we keep her, she will be turned out with mares on the other side of the yard anyway. 

She's young, rising 5, she's moved from private land to a livery yard, she is the only mare in sight of about 10 geldings, and she's turned out on her own for the first time in her life. I'm not convinced that once settled in a herd of mares she would be quite as tarty is she is right now, but even if she is, is it a problem as such? Instructor was saying that she may need a mare supplement, but if she doesn't appear moody, sore, stubborn, uncomfortable or unwilling to work, is tarty behaviour a problem in itself?


----------



## Janee (1 June 2014)

I agree with you.  A few of the mares on our yard or what you would class as tarty but not mareish, just like you describe no bad behaviour just squirting and teasing. Our are in mixed groups no one has any issues, apart from having to constantly wash backsides lol. Why would you give a supplement, she is only being a horse?


----------



## JanetGeorge (1 June 2014)

Yep - this is mild and no real problem!  Not like a mare I had here a couple of years ago who - when in season - was rampant!!  I took her into the manege with another mare (for the first time) and she just kept ravitating to her - I kept turning her away and being thrilled by her wonderful extened trots!  Until the 4th time when she bucked me off (with greatease) and RUSHED to her girlfriend.

We'e got more than a few mares who hang over the fence and BEG for attention - it's normal!


----------



## Caramac71 (2 June 2014)

Thank you both, that's reassuring!


----------



## ISHdaft (2 June 2014)

Some people just dont like mares full stop everyones entitled to be a little PMT from time to time and chances are she will calm down a bit after her first few are done with. If she isnt being violent towards other horses or you then she isnt really a problem and shes not really being "mareish" 

end of the day if you like her who cares what anyone else says/thinks x


----------



## Amymou91 (3 June 2014)

My mare is the definition of the word tart when she is in season. Not even kidding! She squirts at the handsome boys in the fields and on the yard! But she is never difficult or nasty even when ridden. She is an ex brood mare so I guess she kinda knows how it all works lol and becomes very protective of you if the other mares get iffy when it's their turn lol but I would never describe her as marish. A terrible attitude towards work and any contact would fit my description but then we all have different opinions.


----------



## lelly (5 June 2014)

I personally would not take any notice of other people. I wouldn't call her mareish at all, Its natural. I've always had mares and yours sounds to be a flirt but that's all.


----------

